# Sketchbook



## Michail (Jan 28, 2011)

I did most of these in OpenCanvas and on MS Paint. hope this is okay to post.


































































I might post more or maybe not who knows. I lost opencanvas on my computer so I will probably post some things from paint next time.


----------



## somna (May 23, 2011)

I really like how did colors and lighting in your pieces.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Not bad for Microsoft Paint. Impressive. 
I find a brush and oil paint on canvas much easier to manipulate. 
Digger Blue


----------



## handburna (Jun 1, 2011)

I really like your shark.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow! I really like the second one; it looks like a Egyptian empress with a butterfly headband. That's really impressive with Paint and OpenCanvas.


----------

